# Nice to have tools



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2022)

A very simple, although a little time consuming. I have the wild idea of trying to deep bore one of my fishing bats to thin out the barrel a little. I want to see if I can improve the balance, but still be rugged. I'm going to over extend a 3/4" boring bar to reach down deep in the aluminum barrel, if it doesn't chatter I'm golden. I did not have the 3/4" bushing, so I went to the metal stash, got a bar, turned it drilled it, reamed it, slit it. It took some time, and had to clean up after, but I saved money, and didn't have to wait 5 days


----------

